# Diagnosis sacral nerve stimulator removal



## LsPowell (Aug 16, 2018)

What diagnosis code should I use for the removal of a sacral nerve stimulator? The same used for the initial implant or a different one?


----------



## Machelle Freeman (Aug 31, 2018)

Why was it removed? Was it malfunctioning or did the pt. want it out?

Machelle Freeman- CPC


----------



## LsPowell (Sep 11, 2018)

Patient needs to have a MRI and implant had to be removed. Also, what CPT code should be used for the removal of implant?


----------



## Ritika (Sep 20, 2018)

*sacral nerve stimulator removal*

Hi,
 I will code this scenario as z45.49 as dx and 64595 for the removal of sacral stimulator. Hope this helps!!!

Regards
Ritika Sinha


----------



## Machelle Freeman (Sep 21, 2018)

I agree with Ritika.


----------

